# Interested? Ben Hur Bicycle



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 4, 2016)

https://peoria.craigslist.org/bik/5618447118.html

This is close to me... would help/enable your sucess if asked. These bicycles have always held my  attention.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 4, 2016)

That's nice of you to throw that offer out there...to break the ice.   I think sometimes people, especially newer folks, aren't aware how often cabers help each other out with stuff like this.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jun 5, 2016)

If it was a boys bike I would be on it and could use the help. I have 2 24" Ben Hur bike's.


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 5, 2016)

Here is a 37 CWC built Ben Hur thatI have in my collection.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice


----------

